# Hola/hasta luego



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!
Tengo una pregunta para vosotros!
Esta mañana estaba andando por la calle cuando vi a mi profesora de lectorado de español (por ciertco, como se dice “esercitatore/trice” en español??). No nos quedamos a hablar: yo simplemente le dije “Hola” y ella me contestó “Hasta luego”. Lo que no entiendo es por qué ha utilizado esta expresión..no tenía que decir “hola” ella también? “Hasta luego” no se utiliza cuando una persona se despide de otra?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo una pregunta para vosotros!
> Esta mañana estaba andando por la calle cuando vi a mi profesora de lectorado de español (por ciertco, como se dice “esercitatore/trice” en español??). No nos quedamos a hablar: yo simplemente le dije “Hola” y ella me contestó “Hasta luego”. Lo que no entiendo es por qué ha utilizado esta expresión..no tenía que decir “hola” ella también? “Hasta luego” no se utiliza cuando una persona se despide de otra?



Sì, questo è normale. Quando la gente si saluta senza fermarsi a parlare è abituale dire "hola", e l'altra persona "hasta luego", o perfino "adiós". Si può dire anche "hasta luego" direttamente. Per che no?

Cosa è un "esercitatore" esattamente? Puoi spiegarlo?


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo una pregunta para vosotros!
> Esta mañana estaba andando por la calle cuando vi a mi profesora de lectorado de español (por ciertco, como se dice “esercitatore/trice” en español??). No nos quedamos a hablar: yo simplemente le dije “Hola” y ella me contestó “Hasta luego”. Lo que no entiendo es por qué ha utilizado esta expresión..no tenía que decir “hola” ella también? “Hasta luego” no se utiliza cuando una persona se despide de otra?



*Esercitatore *si dice *lector/lectora*.

Poi, per quanto riguarda questa forma di saluto, ti posso dire che in Spagna se esci da un negozio o comunque se te ne vai da un posto, spesso ti dicono "*Hasta luego*" anche se poi non rivedrai mai più nella tua vita quelle persone.

Altre volte capita persino che, tu  incontri un collega dell'università, gli dici _Hola  _e lui ti risponde "_Hola, ¿qué tal?_" e se ne va. Allora tu pensi: "Scusa, questo mi chiede come va e poi neanche aspetta che risponda!!!!"

Poi ci fai l'abitudine e ti rendi conto che usano "_Hola, ¿qué tal?_" per dire semplicemente "Hola", e "Hasta luego" anche se non ti rivedranno per molto o moltissimo tempo.


Valli a capire...!


----------



## irene.acler

Si si, sono abituata all'uso di "hola, qué tal?" come forma di saluto, perchè quando ero in Spagna sentivo che veniva usata frequentissimamente. Q
uello che non mi quadrava era appunto il fatto che io ho salutato con "hola" e l'esercitatrice mi ha risposto con "hasta luego"!!

Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## Cecilio

Hasta luego, Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

Eheh..Gracias Cecilio!!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Eheh..Gracias Cecilio!!



De nada, a mandar.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, muchas gracias entonces!!


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Si si, sono abituata all'uso di "hola, qué tal?" come forma di saluto, perchè quando ero in Spagna sentivo che veniva usata frequentissimamente. Q
> uello che non mi quadrava era appunto il fatto che io ho salutato con "hola" e l'esercitatrice mi ha risposto con "hasta luego"!!
> 
> Grazie a entrambi!


 
Sono d'accordo con te Irene. Non mi suona molto bene,anzi se qualcuno mi risponde cosí vuol dire che non ha la minima intenzione di soffermarsi per al meno dire Hola, qué tal .Un po' brusco, magari era in fretta. Per me non è l'uso consueto. A volte si sente dire "hola y chau" quando sei molto in fretta :hola y chau, me tengo que ir estoy muy apurado !!.

Hasta luego ,delle volte è una forma meno definitiva per dire adiós . Al meno noi la usiamo molto poco.


----------



## mauro63

Cecilio said:


> Sì, questo è normale. Quando la gente si saluta senza fermarsi a parlare è abituale dire "hola", e l'altra persona "hasta luego", o perfino "adiós". Si può dire anche "hasta luego" direttamente. Per che no?
> 
> *Cosa è un "esercitatore" esattamente? Puoi spiegarlo?*


 
*"Esercitatori /tutors"*
*Chi sono?*
Le prime figure di tutors che incontrate sono gli "Esercitatori". Gli esercitatori sono in genere neo-laureati: laureati in Farmacia, in CTF o laureati in discipline specifiche (laureati in Chimica, laureati in Matematica, laureati in Fisica). Sono stati selezionati sulla base di un concorso da commissioni ad hoc composte di docenti della materia e di materie affini.
Sono in grado di ben comprendere le vostre difficoltà e spesso ne hanno ancora fresco il ricordo proprio perché giovani laureati. Non abbiate quindi esitazioni a rivolgere domande anche se queste vi sembrano ovvie!
L'esercitatore è in contatto con il professore ufficiale della materia, concorda gli esercizi da svolgere; quindi le vostre domande, le vostre difficoltà, se esplicitate, saranno di aiuto al docente (viene a conoscenza delle difficoltà incontrate dagli studenti e in quale percentuale tali difficoltà sono sentite: in base a ciò può modulare lo svolgimento del programma, non nei contenuti che rimarranno quelli stabiliti, ma nelle modalità e nei tempi) e all'esercitatore, che meglio potrà indirizzare la scelta e lo svolgimento degli esercizi.


----------



## irene.acler

mauro63 said:


> Sono d'accordo con te Irene. Non mi suona molto bene,anzi se qualcuno mi risponde cosí vuol dire che non ha la minima intenzione di soffermarsi per almeno dire Hola, qué tal .Un po' brusco, magari era in fretta. Per me non è l'uso consueto. A volte si sente dire "hola y chau" quando sei molto in fretta :hola y chau, me tengo que ir estoy muy apurado !!.
> 
> Hasta luego ,delle volte è una forma meno definitiva per dire adiós . Almeno noi la usiamo molto poco.


 
"Almeno" se escribe así!!
Gracias por la información..


----------



## irene.acler

mauro63 said:


> *"Esercitatori /tutors"*
> *Chi sono?*
> Le prime figure di tutors che incontrate sono gli "Esercitatori". Gli esercitatori sono in genere neo-laureati: laureati in Farmacia, in CTF o laureati in discipline specifiche (laureati in Chimica, laureati in Matematica, laureati in Fisica). Sono stati selezionati sulla base di un concorso da commissioni ad hoc composte di docenti della materia e di materie affini.
> Sono in grado di ben comprendere le vostre difficoltà e spesso ne hanno ancora fresco il ricordo proprio perché giovani laureati. Non abbiate quindi esitazioni a rivolgere domande anche se queste vi sembrano ovvie!
> L'esercitatore è in contatto con il professore ufficiale della materia, concorda gli esercizi da svolgere; quindi le vostre domande, le vostre difficoltà, se esplicitate, saranno di aiuto al docente (viene a conoscenza delle difficoltà incontrate dagli studenti e in quale percentuale tali difficoltà sono sentite: in base a ciò può modulare lo svolgimento del programma, non nei contenuti che rimarranno quelli stabiliti, ma nelle modalità e nei tempi) e all'esercitatore, che meglio potrà indirizzare la scelta e lo svolgimento degli esercizi.


 
Exactamente eso!! Lo has explicado muy pero muy bien!!!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente eso!! Lo has explicado muy pero que muy bien!!!



Queda mejor así.


----------



## sabrinita85

mauro63 said:


> *"Esercitatori /tutors"*
> *Chi sono?*
> Le prime figure di tutors che incontrate sono gli "Esercitatori". Gli esercitatori sono in genere neo-laureati: laureati in Farmacia, in CTF o laureati in discipline specifiche (laureati in Chimica, laureati in Matematica, laureati in Fisica). Sono stati selezionati sulla base di un concorso da commissioni ad hoc composte di docenti della materia e di materie affini.
> Sono in grado di ben comprendere le vostre difficoltà e spesso ne hanno ancora fresco il ricordo proprio perché giovani laureati.


A lingue, l'esercitatore è un *lettore*.
E non è detto che sia proprio un pivello.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Queda mejor así.



Gracias Cecilio, siempre he dicho "muy pero muy bien"..


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente eso!! Lo has explicado muy pero muy bien!!!


Hola Irene , sin duda que tu profesora es Argentina, porque  de hecho nosostros decimos así: muy pero muy bien .
Yo no había escuchado nunca esa frase con el que ( muy pero que muy bien).   MUy interesante


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, entonces lo que dije yo no es incorrecto..Cómo se ven las diferencias del español de América Latina y de España! Es verdaderamente interesante!!!


----------



## Cecilio

Non sapevo che in Argentina si diceva così. Io ho sempre sentito e usato questa espressione con il "que".


----------



## mauro63

sabrinita85 said:


> A lingue, l'esercitatore è un *lettore*.
> E non è detto che sia proprio un pivello.


 
Ciao Sabrina, 
È vero quello che dici e difatti cercando sul Garzanti ho trovato quest'altra definizione di lettore che è  piú adeguata in questo contesto ( lingue) :

*lettore*Sillabazione/Fonetica[let-tó-re]EtimologiaDal lat. _lecto¯re(m)_, deriv. di _lege°re_ 'leggere'Definizione_ s. m_. [f. _-trice_] 
*1* chi legge: _un lettore attento_, _distratto_; _un lettore di romanzi gialli_; _uno scrittore che ha molti lettori_ 
*2* chi legge testi altrui in una trasmissione radiofonica o televisiva, per una registrazione discografica e sim. | chi legge, ed eventualmente valuta o revisiona, testi per una casa editrice 
*3* (_eccl_.) un tempo, il chierico che aveva ricevuto l'ordine del lettorato; attualmente, il chierico o il laico cui è affidato il ministero liturgico del lettorato | membro di un ordine religioso che insegna nella scuola superiore della sua comunità 
*4 l'insegnante che svolge i corsi pratici di una lingua straniera nelle università*


----------



## irene.acler

De todas formas aquí empleamos ambos términos, y quizás "esercitatore" es el más frecuente..(me refiero a la universidad en la que estudio yo).


----------

